# Rufus at 19 weeks



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Thought you might like to see some new pictures of Rufus at 19 weeks. He is growing so quickly. The beagle is my brothers dog Dudley, he's 5 and gets on well with Rufus but he isn't themost playful of dogs .


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

so cute!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Gorgeous! And interesting to see how big they get by 19 weeks...!


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Turi, it's such I shame I couldn't make it yesterday Rufus would have loved it, he is so sociable. My husband took these yesterday whilst I was on my death bed. He has grown so much, everyone keeps asking me how big will he get! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Awena, we got him from a breeder near Kidderminster. It was her first litter of cockapoos. Mum
Is her working red and dad is a stud apricot min poodle. She used to breed westies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

He is gorgeous! We must meet up soon


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

What a gorgeous 'poo!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Rufus is lovely!

Clare and Bertie


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> He is gorgeous! We must meet up soon


Defiantly Karen, I haven't taken him
To cassiobury yet. I know he will love the water he goes in everyday now, can't get him out! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

His color is fabulous!! Love his coat also! How much does he weigh? Sami is 17 weeks and took him to the vet last Friday and he weighed 9 pounds and 4oz. I thought that was rather large, but she said he was very proportionate and looked well. He is american/mini mix, I would love to hear some other weights at his age and current weights to guage approximate adult size? (sorry, in USA we use pounds, not kilos, so sorry) thanks


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Nanci said:


> His color is fabulous!! Love his coat also! How much does he weigh? Sami is 17 weeks and took him to the vet last Friday and he weighed 9 pounds and 4oz. I thought that was rather large, but she said he was very proportionate and looked well. He is american/mini mix, I would love to hear some other weights at his age and current weights to guage approximate adult size? (sorry, in USA we use pounds, not kilos, so sorry) thanks


Hi Nanci,

My husband took him to the vets on Saturday to get him weighed and I am sure he said he was 7.6kilo. I have a feeling he is going to be quite big !


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you Anna . . that helps me a lot . . looks like Sami will be mid range maybe? Doesnt matter, we adore him! Rufus is such a beauty!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

What a stunning pup, he's gorgeous, I bet his breeder is really proud too.


----------

